# Foreman build thread I guess?



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Started doing a little work on her today, putting plastics back together and what not. Figured I could log and show off my work here. Will post pics in a bit, phone is about to die lol


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Lets see if these work...

Could I leave this little black plastic part at the bottom off? Left the right side on for comparison. Figured it would give a little more clearance without it, plus it makes the whole thing look better. Thoughts?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tank!!


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can't beat it!!


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a question. What shocks will fit this thing to lift the front and rear? Or would I be better off fabbing up my own shackle-type lift?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cant kill them 350ds. I know how to male her an animal engine wise


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

How's that?


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone know the intake pipe size on this bike off the top of their head? I was gonna go get some pvc after class today for my snorkel but forgot to go measure it. If not then I'll just measure it tonight


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My 02 rancher 350 is 1.5" out of the air box.


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

I want to say that's the same for mine but I'm not sure...


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Are swamp lites good in the mud/water? How bout kenda executioners? I'm just looking at cheap options right now, I know zillas would be my best option overall tho.


----------

